# New and Improved Oneida Super Dust Deputy ?!?



## tsltekkon

Hey guys,

I'm new here, so i posted in the wrong section i'm sorry!

I've been considering buying a Super Dust deputy for some time now. The filters on my 2 hp Craftex clog way to easily! The only reason i held back was because i was a bit skeptical on how well it worked for *FINE* dust collection. Sure tons of folks claimed it did well, but the video's i saw online didn't impress me enough to run out to the store and buy it.

Unfortunately, i don't have 2k to spend on a Bill Pentz cyclone.
However, this NEW design seems to incorporate alot more similarities to the Pentz cyclone compared to the previous Dust Deputy.

Changes i noticed so far:
- Taller, and skinnier. 
- Air ramp 
- Rectangular Air inlet
- Sexy black
- Plastic (instead of metal)

The best part is, it's on special for *169.99!*

Anyone buy one of these yet ?


























I'm ordering one and doing a full review as soon as i get the chance 

Cheers!


----------



## josephf

The problem with your question is that without a true comparison any answer you get back is subjective.There is a video on line where the little onida is compared to the little pentz and I believe the onida[dust deputy] did alot better but see it for your self . Do get a cyclone ,all of them are a great improvement .I have the small one on ebay with a 1&1/2hp collector -It is such an improvement .But mine dumps outside so hard to tell how much passes it - I am not seeing anything going buy . You will be glad you did it .


----------



## b2rtch

There is already a thread about this subject,

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/46454

I have contacted Oneida telling them that we feel that this product is too expensive.

Another thing is that FWW had a review in their last issue and they concluded that a THIEN separator or a Thien top hat works just as well for far less money.










I did this and it worked extremely well.
I had a Thien separator in the Trash can and wok under the filter.
I now sold it.


----------



## b2rtch

.


----------



## lanwater

I bought The super dust deputy few months ago. I installed it on a drum also from oneida.

It work great, much better than I thought it would. seing the results I decided to strip my dust collector and made the whole thing one setup. Still a work in progress.
I still need to secure the motor better and add positive pressure to the drum to hold the liner in place.


----------



## tsltekkon

Lan, i was hoping to do something similar with my setup. 
However, my dust collector (2hp) is pretty heavy and i'm worried with it sitting that high up it'll easily top over if i bump into it. Do you have a problem with this ?


----------



## lanwater

It's been few months and no problem so far.

I used to see chips under the jointer before adding the cyclone but not anymore.


----------



## CrazeeTxn

So did you get it hooked up yet? Hopefully not too much modification for the hose was needed.


----------



## tsltekkon

I called Onieda and they suggested i put the end of the hose in hot water to heat it up and try squeezing it over the inlet. 
It worked!

System still isn't 100% operational.
Currently i'm working on some pleaded truck canister filters. 
Hopefully I will do a full review in a week or so.


----------



## babybuda

lanwater,
Looking at your photo, it appears that the impeller housing is sitting pretty tight on top of the SDD 6in port & the SDD tight on top of the steel drum. How easy is it for you to pull the drum out for emptying? Is there some lift in the whole unit to break the drum from the seal?

I'm also very close to purchasing the plastic resin SDD but am still planning out how to put the system together most efficiently while watching overall cost.

Is that a coupler between the impeller & SDD?


----------



## babybuda

lanwater
On another note, how is it that you add positive pressure to the drum? I take it you've added a liner to the steel drum as well?


----------



## Marv88

I've had my Super Dust Deputy running for a few weeks now in a temporary setup using a Delta 50-760 with the 1 micron bag and IMO the separation is excellent with minimal suction loss from the cyclone inline. Future upgrades will be installing the canister filter, building a permanent stand and upgrading my system to 5" metal pipe. (I'm not familiar with posting pics here yet so you'll have to right click to see these full size)


----------



## tsltekkon

Marv, that looks great!
i took some idea's from Lanwater, this is what i have so far.


----------



## History

I'll give credit to Oneida for keeping their jobs here.


----------



## Marv88

Thanks tsltekkon and I like how your setup is coming along! (I also took some ideas from Lanwater as well as from a couple of others here using the SDD)

SawSucker, I received an email notification of your reply but for some reason it didn't show up here so I copied it below (I'm new to the forum and don't quite have the hang of it yet!).

*From SawSucker-Marv, I have a Delta 50-760 also. I added an onboard Separator with the Thien baffle. I decided that I don't need a pleated filter, I like the factory 1 micron felt bag because I feel that it's easier to clean then a pleated filter is.*

I do like how easy it is to shake the bag clean however I have always read how much better canisters are due to the added filter area. On the other hand I recently read a test someone did which showed there was not any great benefit in suction with the canister filter over the 1 micron bag so I'm not sure which way I'll end up going! (I already have the 0.5 micron canister so I'll probably at least give it a try)


----------



## History

Yeah Marv, I could see that if a person had a low ceiling height issue that the short pleated filter would come in handy, other then that I'm really not sold on them.


----------



## lanwater

babybuda:

it's pretty easy to empty the drum. 
If you look closely at the picture I have 2 clamps that are configured as spreader.


----------



## atgcpaul

Hi Lanwater, can you post some more pics of your DC setup? I'm picking up the SDD today and want to convert my HF DC to this.

Thanks,
Paul



> I bought The super dust deputy few months ago. I installed it on a drum also from oneida.
> 
> It work great, much better than I thought it would. seing the results I decided to strip my dust collector and made the whole thing one setup. Still a work in progress.
> I still need to secure the motor better and add positive pressure to the drum to hold the liner in place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - lanwater


----------

